# 08 brute motor work in an older brute?



## lilrodeoqueen05 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have an 08 brute 650i that i recently wrecked on my b-day. Not a good day.
ANyways will my 08 brute force 650i motor work in an older year bike? WIll it work in a 750i bike? Please help me!! This is the longest i have gone without a fourwheeler!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I would think the 650i would work in older 650i's...since its still carb'd. I'm not sure of what all changed through the years on that bike. I'm unsure if it would work on a 750, overall the frames appear to be the same, but I know that there are a few cosmetic differences and not sure how they affect each bike. Someone a little more knowledgable should chime in soon....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I know of people putting 05-07 750s in the 650s so I would guess it should work the other way too. I think as long as you stay within the carbed years you are OK. There is some dofference in the cooling plumbing but that can get worked out.


----------



## lilrodeoqueen05 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for yall's input I really appreciate it! If anyone else has anything that might help, that would be great!


----------

